# Do I have a chance at becoming an officer?



## Armyevan92 (Apr 16, 2016)

Im originally from Massachusetts and would love to go back and start a career in law enforcement. But I fucked up a few years ago got caught racing in Arizona, was charged with drag racing, reckless driving, and speeding. I pled guilty to the speeding the other charges were dropped. The speeding was a class 3 misdemeanor I paid a $600 fine. That was almost 5 years ago. 
I have about a year left in the army will have done 6 years active duty. I'm going to have a disability rating most likely between 35 and 50 percent. Almost complete with a bachelors degree in criminal justice (will be finished before I get out). 
Other than my fuck up when I was 19, I have an inspection sticker violation in MA, and a speeding ticket in Minnesota. Are my chances of becoming a police officer in MA pretty slim with the class 3 misdemeanor? I'm aware of the whole CS process and everything, but would I be throwing away money and time moving back there currently I am out west in WA.
Thanks in advance for any help. If my grammar sucks...well I'm just a dumb grunt.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

You'll need to live in a town one year prior to the test to gain the residency requirement for that town.

Read some of the postings and you may find it is very difficult to get a job here. The military service will definitely help, but you'l be competing with other vets that have been here all along and may be getting "other" help. 

Thank you for your service.

Good luck


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

There was once a day when the answer was no thanks, you have a criminal record.

Now with safe spaces and hurt feelings you may have a good chance.

I miss the old days when weed was illegal, and new guys don't have BOP's.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## baconator (Feb 11, 2016)

Did you win the race at least?


----------



## districtcircus12 (Mar 7, 2012)

No...be a firefighter...HAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Cops in this state have been hired with OUI's, (CWOF of Course) and minor criminal records, so anything is possible.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Since your "youthful slip-up" was a non-violent misdemeanor, and you since have Honorable service and DVET status soon, I would say you would be an ass not to take the test and try...........


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

MiamiVice said:


> There was once a day when the answer was no thanks, you have a criminal record.
> 
> Now with safe spaces and hurt feelings you may have a good chance.
> 
> ...


Well said, I agree 110%.


----------



## thatsright (Sep 21, 2010)

MiamiVice said:


> There was once a day when the answer was no thanks, you have a criminal record.
> 
> Now with safe spaces and hurt feelings you may have a good chance.
> 
> ...


I agree with missing, "The old days when weed was illegal." However, after meeting plenty of old timers who have BOP's or did something/s where they should've had a BOP, both pre and post hire, stating that new guys back in the day didn't have BOP's is a tad far fetched! There has always been a decent number of cops with BOP's. Didn't mean to rhyme but ....

oh and... I'd tell you to get your residency requirements (you know the system) squared away and take the test. Tougher to get on here in MA but hey...... If this is where you want to be, why not try.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't lie about anything, be honest and I think you're good to go. Those are very minor offenses and your military service and degree more than earned you a pass.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You will never know unless you try.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Can't speak for MA but I can for PA. When I was 19YOA I had a 1969 GTO, 400 c.i. of schwupp. I collected a fair share of paper in my youth, would have gotten more if I hadn't been a military cop at the time and sometimes would get some pro courtesy. Couldn't always count on that though. Nonetheless I have spent almost 40 years in law enforcement here. And lots of time writing tickets for the same crap I used to pull. Good Luck!


----------



## Ostman89 (Aug 5, 2017)

felony said:


> Cops in this state have been hired with OUI's, (CWOF of Course) and minor criminal records, so anything is possible.


Really? I have a DUI [over ten years ago-non felony] but was still DQed. I filled out my past incidents one juvy incident and the OUI/dui one and was allowed to go through the hiring process but failed the PT test. I thought I was prepared for it at the time. A year after I completed my degree and tried out for Armored Car security for Loomis only to find after being hired that I am unable to get a LTC due to the dui. That was three years ago. I have since gone to trade school and in my apprenticeship as an electrician. The DUI almost blew that opportunity. Play stupid games and you win stupid prizes. I cant stress enough to people how bad DUIs are for society and yourself [don't even have a beer and drive!].
I might try out the Border Patrol and Customs in a year or two. I figure there is possibly a 30-40% shot I can make it. Maybe I can make it or maybe not? I have got in shape since and have had no other mistakes/incidents/etc... I can understand why though hiring authorities generally don't give people second chances or a chance in general. I wish the op luck and hope he gets in.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

pahapoika said:


> You'll need to live in a town one year prior to the test to gain the residency requirement for that town.
> 
> Read some of the postings and you may find it is very difficult to get a job here. The military service will definitely help, but you'l be competing with other vets that have been here all along and may be getting "other" help.
> 
> ...


I heard that as a veteran returning from active duty, you can get residency in the town you deployed from OR the town you move back too immediately after leaving service. I was under the impression that the 1 year requirement didn't apply in that situation. Anyone familiar with that?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Ostman89 said:


> Really? I have a DUI [over ten years ago-non felony] but was still DQed. I filled out my past incidents one juvy incident and the OUI/dui one and was allowed to go through the hiring process but failed the PT test. I thought I was prepared for it at the time. A year after I completed my degree and tried out for Armored Car security for Loomis only to find after being hired that I am unable to get a LTC due to the dui. That was three years ago. I have since gone to trade school and in my apprenticeship as an electrician. The DUI almost blew that opportunity. Play stupid games and you win stupid prizes. I cant stress enough to people how bad DUIs are for society and yourself [don't even have a beer and drive!].
> I might try out the Border Patrol and Customs in a year or two. I figure there is possibly a 30-40% shot I can make it. Maybe I can make it or maybe not? I have got in shape since and have had no other mistakes/incidents/etc... I can understand why though hiring authorities generally don't give people second chances or a chance in general. I wish the op luck and hope he gets in.


Hence why the CWOF is important. If you have a Guilty, that's a problem.


----------



## Dustoff137 (Jan 10, 2017)

Rogergoodwin said:


> I heard that as a veteran returning from active duty, you can get residency in the town you deployed from OR the town you move back too immediately after leaving service. I was under the impression that the 1 year requirement didn't apply in that situation. Anyone familiar with that?


This is true. For the 2017 exam I've already had correspondence with HR about this. All you need to do is notify them via email that you are changing your residency due to recent disharge from Active Duty. Then once the city notifys of a vacancy you will be required to show proof of residency as well as an honorable DD214-4.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

If you fart in church this state will revoke your LTC.


----------



## Patr8726 (Dec 12, 2015)

Ostman89 said:


> Really? I have a DUI [over ten years ago-non felony] but was still DQed. I filled out my past incidents one juvy incident and the OUI/dui one and was allowed to go through the hiring process but failed the PT test. I thought I was prepared for it at the time. A year after I completed my degree and tried out for Armored Car security for Loomis only to find after being hired that I am unable to get a LTC due to the dui. That was three years ago. I have since gone to trade school and in my apprenticeship as an electrician. The DUI almost blew that opportunity. Play stupid games and you win stupid prizes. I cant stress enough to people how bad DUIs are for society and yourself [don't even have a beer and drive!].
> I might try out the Border Patrol and Customs in a year or two. I figure there is possibly a 30-40% shot I can make it. Maybe I can make it or maybe not? I have got in shape since and have had no other mistakes/incidents/etc... I can understand why though hiring authorities generally don't give people second chances or a chance in general. I wish the op luck and hope he gets in.


You're federally prohibited from possessing a firearm under 18 USC 922 with that conviction. Greater than 2 years HOC as a possible penalty is what screws you.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I once shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die. It helped at the range.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Ostman89 said:


> Really? I have a DUI [over ten years ago-non felony] but was still DQed. I filled out my past incidents one juvy incident and the OUI/dui one and was allowed to go through the hiring process but failed the PT test. I thought I was prepared for it at the time. A year after I completed my degree and tried out for Armored Car security for Loomis only to find after being hired that I am unable to get a LTC due to the dui. That was three years ago. I have since gone to trade school and in my apprenticeship as an electrician. The DUI almost blew that opportunity. Play stupid games and you win stupid prizes. I cant stress enough to people how bad DUIs are for society and yourself [don't even have a beer and drive!].
> I might try out the Border Patrol and Customs in a year or two. I figure there is possibly a 30-40% shot I can make it. Maybe I can make it or maybe not? I have got in shape since and have had no other mistakes/incidents/etc... I can understand why though hiring authorities generally don't give people second chances or a chance in general. I wish the op luck and hope he gets in.


 honestly if I have to do it over again would rather be an electrician


----------

